# PHP läuft nicht richtig



## Crazy Bytes (25. August 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein Problem mit PHP. Ich habe einen Apache 2.0.47-Webserver mit PHP
4.3.2 und mySQL 4.0.14 mit der WAMP-Konfiguration auf einem Windows 2000
Pro Rechner laufen (für den Fall das jetzt welche Fragen "Warum denn kein
Linux?", ich habe zu Hause keins und außerdem soll es nur lokal zum testen von
Skripten sein.) Ich habe nun mehrere Tutorials mit PHP gemacht. Die ersten
befassten sich mit dem Rechnen innerhalb von PHP-Seiten. Diese laufen auch,
als nächstes kamen dann PHP-Seiten die Daten von einer anderen Seite
(HTML / PHP) via POST und GET bekommen. Und nun mein Problem:

Seitdem ich diese Seiten getestet habe funktioniert PHP nicht mehr richtig. Trotz
der Endung .php/.php3/.php4, werden die Seiten nicht mehr verarbeitet und
kommen inklusive <?php ... ?>-Tags im Browser an. Erstelle ich neue Seiten
passiert jetzt das Gleiche. Nur meine PHP-Seiten die ich zuvor mit den
Rechenskripten erstellt habe werden noch verarbeitet. Ich erhalte weder eine
Fehlermeldung noch irgendwelche Hinweise. Und glaube auch nicht das die
Seiten-upgreifenden Skripte damit was zu tun haben weil diese nur mit Variablen
und $_POST[""] bzw $HTTP_POST_VARS[""] arbeiten.

Ich habe meine httpd.conf,  php.ini und my.ini durchgesehen, gelöscht und erneut
nach WAMP-Konfiguration eingerichtet. Hat aber alles nicht geholfen.

Ich habe folgende Einträge im Apache für PHP:
ScriptAlias /php/ "D:/ApacheGroup/Apache2/php/"

AddType application/x-httpd-php3 .phtml
AddType application/x-httpd-php-source .phps
AddType application/x-httpd-php4 .php4
AddType application/x-httpd-ph3p .php3
AddType application/x-httpd-php .php

Action application/x-httpd-php /php/php.exe
Action application/x-httpd-php4 /php/php.exe
Action application/x-httpd-php3 /php/php.exe
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Die php.ini habe ich so gelassen wie sie in der php.ini-dist vorgegeben war, weil
die Einträge die für die WAMP-Konfiguration nötig sind bereits drin standen.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Und da ich momentan noch keine Skripte mit mySQL erstelle kann eigentlich
auch nicht am mySQL-Server liegen.

Alle meine Skripte haben die Endung .php.

Hat vielleicht einer von Euch eine Idee woran das liegen könnte?

Vielen Dank schon mal für die Mühe
CB


----------



## danube (25. August 2003)

Schau mal in deiner httpd.conf nach einem Eintrag der so ähnlich aussieht:

LoadModule php4_module /usr/libdata/apache/modules/libphp4.so

Wahrscheinlich wird da bei dir auf ne exe verweist. Kontrollier mal ob der Pfad richtig ist...


----------



## Crazy Bytes (25. August 2003)

Ich habe PHP als CGI integriert, nicht als Modul. Ich hab es versucht als Modul zu laden mit dem Eintrag:
LoadModul php4_module php/sapi/php4apache2.dll

So stand es in der install.txt von PHP drin, aber dann bekomme ich immer die Fehlermeldung Cannort load module D:/ApacheGroup/Apache2/php/sapi/php4apache2.dll

Cu, CB


----------



## danube (25. August 2003)

Also, du solltest das folgendermassen reinschreiben:

LoadModule php4_module c:\php\sapi\php4apache.dll

Wenn das immer noch nicht fun_zt lad dir mal die neuste php version runter (http://www.php.net)

bringt das wieder nichts solltest du vielleicht mal ne ältere Apache Version installieren (Nicht Apache2)

hoffe das hilft dir


----------



## Crazy Bytes (25. August 2003)

Hallo nochmal,

ich habe jetzt PHP als Modul und nicht als CGI integriert, aber ich habe nach wie
vor das gleiche Problem.

Ich habe von allen Teilen (PHP, Apache, mySQL) die aktuellsten Versionen die
man momentan bekommen kann.

Bis dann CB.


----------



## danube (25. August 2003)

*mhh*

aber dieser Pfad ist falsch: LoadModul php4_module php/sapi/php4apache2.dll

Es muss heissen: LoadModule php4_module d:\php\sapi\php4apache.dll !

Ansonsten kann ich dir wirklich nur empfehlen ne ältere Apache Version zu installieren!


----------

